# hauling goats



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

I've never owned goats so this is just based on observation.

Friend, now deceased, had a wire cage with no bottom that he placed in his pickup truck. On one occasion he was going down the interstate when he noticed the cage had shifted ant the goats were trying to get out. He was able to stop and hold down the cage until someone stopped to help him fasten down the cage again. I have seen a few open bottom cages in trucks but it doesn't look like a good idea to me. I notice other cages in trucks have bottoms.

It looks like a lot of producers have small home built trailers with woven wire tops and sides. The "dogpen" wire with 2 x 3 inch weave is most popular, except when someone gets some chainlink fencing. Usually these trailers have wire tops also, which leads me to the question of how high a goat can jump?

The heavy wire corral panels of 1/4 steel rods is popular, but I think goats could get their heads through this. I saw one commercial 2 axle landscape trailer with the fold up ramp that had sides of these corral panels fastened on with plastic ties. Don't know what was hauled on it, but 's too low for cattle and I questioned if it was suitable for goats. (Sides on cattle trailers should be 6 1/2 feet high IMO)

COWS


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

A bottomless cage will work perfectly well. Simply use 4 ratchet tie downs.

Any trailer use to haul goats should have a top, for safety. Zip ties are not strong enough to withstand the intense vibration and movement in that situation. I would use them only in an emergency, and then even only long enough to get to the closest hardware store.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

How high can a goat jump?

Higher than the sides of the trailer, LOL.

(I once had a VERY pregnant Nigerian doe clear a six foot fence because the rest of the herd was on the other side of the fence. She bounced on landing. She had triplets two weeks later without a problem.)

No bottom isn't an issue in a truck with a tailgate, just tie it down good. If there was no tailgate, I'd be a bit warier.

I transported mine for years and years in a giant crate made of 2X4s and plywood, with wire sides. Only issue I ever had was a few near-wrecks with rubbernecking drivers, because I had to drive through a big city while going from point A to point B. Apparently, goats in the bed of a truck are fascinating to city folk. (Plus I had the occasional country folk pull up beside me and want to buy the goats.)


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Goats tend to lay down when being hauled. At least mine were always laying down in the horse trailer when I checked them.
But I have seen a lot of goats hauled in essentually cattle paneled open trailers. But always the cage was tied down securely. The lack of a bottom on a cage doesn't bother me as much as he did not have it secured.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Cygnet said:


> How high can a goat jump?
> 
> Higher than the sides of the trailer, LOL.
> 
> ...


I've also had people follow me to ask about buying a goat. I had a sheriff deputy follow me for miles until I pulled into my driveway and he just wanted to ask me to "please, please, PLEASE take a goat his daughter had left with him while she was in school.". A lonely goat is loud and it was driving him nuts.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My DH and his friend built this "goat tote" out of cattle panels and 2x4's. It was easy. No bottom, just ratchet strapped it down. The dogs were just models, they did not ride in it like that.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

here is my trailer with a top I made for hauling the hog to the butcher the spaces between the 1x6s are 5 1/2 inches same on top so I can haul a goat or calf as well I made it so I can back it into the loading shoot and leave it for a couple days and let the hog load its self(I learned this lesson the hard way trying to force a stubborn mad 500 pound sow into a pickup at the last minit ) I can add a tarp in bad weather . the other is a pic of my goat haulin box its 2 x 4 ft. with a wood floor tin roof built in feed n water dish with a solid front and closer spaceing on the sides and a wood floor I can load it into the back of my truck solo with a little grunting , and if need be used as a goat ,or dog ,or pig shelter in an 8x8 moveable wood board pen I have to match it if I need to temperalary house something these are several years old and built to last


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

My compliments on both those hauling set ups. I was ready to say that the truck box needed diagonal braces then did a face slap when I realized the heavy wire well fastened to the frame would act as a brace. The trailer rig looks to be made from treated lumber which is good if it has to be stored outside. Also, it looks like it could be removed from the trailer if the trailer was needed for other hauling.

COWS


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

With the pygmy goats that I had years ago I used a station wagon. The 4 that I have now I got them when they were 3 months old I put them in the back seat of my crew cab Dakota.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I can fit three grown does in the back of my mini van if I take out the back seat.


----------



## willbeast (Apr 24, 2015)

I built a bottomless cage out of a wire panel with 4x4 stays. Welded together. It is 4ft wide 5ft long and 3ft tall. It fit perfect in my Shortbed step side truck with an extra foot of room in the bed for feed or tools etc. I never had any problem with goats getting out. If I was worried about it, I would run a 3" commercial ratchet strap across the top from one front corner or the bed to the other back corner. The only problem I ever had was a 300 pound pig lifting it even with 2 ratchet straps holding it down. I usually don't tie it down in case I get into a wreck and the truck happens to flip over. I think the cage and goats would come out and maybe the goats would be ok. I'd rather lose a couple in the woods than lose a couple getting crushed under the truck.


----------



## DancingGoatFarm (Sep 23, 2015)

We cut a cattle panel, I'm not sure of the length, so that it sits against each side of the truck bed and is bowed up in the middle just taller than the goats head. The front sits against the toolbox in the back of the truck, the back against the tailgate. There is an opening above the tailgate where she can stick her head out, but doesn't usually. We put a couple of ratchet straps across it and we are good to go.
I'll get some pictures...kinda hard to explain.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Bottomless is preferable in my opinion, we just ratchet it down *very* tight. It never ever budges. 
I won't haul goats in anything without a top. Just not worth the risk. I've seen goats climb straight up a cattle panel, and also seen them scale a six foot fence flat-footed. I bought a hog-hauling set-up that a man had built out of hog panels(like short cattle panels). Because it was for hogs, it had no top. I wired two more panels across the top and had a perfectly suitable goat hauling setup. Its light enough, I can load it myself easily and big enough to haul at least 6 big adult goats in at a time, or a lot more kids. Put a top on everything, no regrets!!


----------



## ASandry (Mar 18, 2015)

Phil V. said:


> With the pygmy goats that I had years ago I used a station wagon. The 4 that I have now I got them when they were 3 months old I put them in the back seat of my crew cab Dakota.


Phil, you are a man after my own heart! When I brought home my first bottle lambs all 3 fit in an 18 gallon rubbermaid tote. Not a ton of wiggle room, but it worked for the trip. I had them in the backseat of our truck until I was a few miles from home, then popped them in the bed (has a topper). I thought I could fool my husband into thinking they certainly weren't in the cab of 'his' truck! No luck, he saw through my ruse. Although my biggest problem was that I hadn't mentioned I was going to buy lambs. Sometimes forgiveness is easier than permission.


----------



## Phil V. (May 31, 2013)

ASAndry; When I got mine I was a mile west of the IN./IL. state line and I live 20 miles from the IN./OHIO state line. Where I picked them up not too far south of Chicago and I live 1/2 an hr. north of FT. Wayne. Almost a straight shot across the state and almost 2 hrs. drive time with them in the back seat. Had to stop for a restroom break and there a lady that was in her 80's in the car that I parked next to and I could tell she was mad about something. Before I could lock the door one of the girls yelled and the lady perked up and started looking where it came from. I told her and she had to look at them and told me she had goats when she was a kid and it made day to see them. As I was going in I heard her tell her husband they had to get some since they had the room to do so.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We just put the topper on the pickup and have at it.
Wouldn't want to run around in some of our cooler weather with open cages.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Goat Stories from BC1 My Prepper Main Base.
I had a wether pet goat years ago on my horse farm. He had free run of the property. Hung out with the horses and my two Doberman dogs I sometimes think he though he was a dog.. He was Nubian blood lines.
I never had any trouble hauling him, as every time I made a town run I always took the dogs with me, well he decided early on that if the dogs could go for a truck ride he could too. so talk about looks going down the road a big goat ,two Doberman and myself in a standard cab pickup truck. Olie passed on years ago, he was a charter to remember.

I was Doing a Prepper presentation based on using horses as our BOV a couple weeks ago it was a weekend long event outdoors. 
I also bought in a friend to do goat milking,goat packing,and other goat usage.
She brought along a couple wethers, to use for pack goats and show people how to handle and train goats for working.
There were also for sale.
Well no sale by end of the weekend.
The were nice goats well mannered and people friendly.
I mentioned to her I had been thinking about a goat for a pet,weed eater,and pack goat.
I did not think anything more of the conversation.
We packed up on Monday both of us helping load livestock, gear and headed for home.
Her for Kentucky me for South Carolina.
Well I got back to BC 1 and went to unload horses, and last off the trailer come 2 goats.
So I guess I just acquired 2 stowaway goats. 
They are settling in well and come to call (most of the time)

Here is their first goat story from BC1

As any of you that are watching the hurricane weather reports know SC in my area could get 10-12 inches of rain over the weekend.
So we have been busy making sure everything critical floats.
Well the goats normally have been sticking around BC1 or the horses.
They decided to head for higher ground this afternoon .
Yes I did note they went AWOL.
Did a quick recon around the neighborhood. No goats visiting anywhere
Both have reflective collars and ID tags as well as ID chips implanted.
Well at any rate I got a phone call from people about a mile and a half away asking if I was missing a couple goats. Answer âYESâ
Apparently they took to the hills behind BC1 and wandered into a small sub-division above us. people were out walking their dog(Ankle bitter type) and the goats followed them to their house. Yes both the boys are very people friendly.
They gave me a call from the number on the collar tags and asked did I have a couple real friendly goats.
Yep, that describes Pete and Sam to a T.
I fired up the one ton truck(It needed a road run any way) and drove up to retrieve my AWOL kids.
Pulled up and they were mugging people for treats, apparently people had given them a few crackers.
Yes, once you treat one of them you can not get rid of both of them.
Moving on:
My truck is extended cab, not crew cab.
Dose have seating in back but you better be a very small person. 
So I had brought feed bucket with me. Told the people just turn them loose, I rattled the feed bucket at them set it in the back seat of the truck and got out of the way.
Goats in the truck cab in nothing flat.
People were laughing their head off , about having goats in the truck cab.
My response was âThey drive Better than I doâ
Anyway like other goats I have had as soon as truck started moving they both settled down on the seat in back and were happy to ride home in the cab of the truck.
.Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------



## Dan B. (Feb 23, 2014)

I had four pygmys in a large dog crate once!


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

The Thanksgiving Goat
Hello all.
Pete,Sam, Max and myself survived Turkey Day. "Ett" way to much and paid the price of napping all afternoon.
I was invited to have Thanksgiving with a friend and his wife. Only the two of them. Good thing I know them well.
So I told them OK I'll bring a dish to pass and can my kids come along. 
Sure they said. They do know about the goats and have met them. My Dog Max is a well proven party animal.
So we loaded the goats in the back seat of the truck Max got his normal place as co-pilot. But was not real happy with the back seat crew sticking there heads through between the bucket seats to Kabits. 
Moving on we all got up to friends OK only a mile and half on back roads.
Pulled in and Mark looked in the truck and said "I have to get wife down here and get a picture." Also muttered "Your Crazy" 


Well, we unloaded it was entertaining seeing the goats come out of the back seat of the truck.
Both headed for the grass and weeds in Marks yard. Fine.
I unloaded my contribution to dinner (Grilled Cabbage and Rutabaga) and we all sat down to watch the goats. Mark's wife was laughing her head off.
The question was asked will they stick around? Their property has busy roads around it. I told them for now yes, but have a tie rope with.

Ended up putting Pete on picket line. Sam will never go far from me or Pete.

Dinner was Turkey/Ham and all the fixings. The day was so nice we filled plates and went out to eat on deck in the sun.
Well Sam had been trotting up and down the steps from the ground to the deck to see were I was. Yes ,he is bonded.
So we went out and settled at the table on the deck, Sam came over between me and Mark and put his front feet up on bench to see what we were doing.
He was "Polite" NOT looking for handouts , I don't permit that anyway.
Next thing you know he is in the middle of the table !!!!!!!! Goats are quick you know. Everybody grabbed their wine glass and plate no problems no wine spilled. I gave him a push on the rump and he bounced right back down to the deck on the other side of table. 
So we finished Thanksgiving Dinner with Sam going back down to "consult" with Pete.
TG dinner was finished with no other interruptions. "Burp"
It would have been a classic Americas Funniest Home video selection. Only no camera was running.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Good story, Hihobaron. Did your eating place have a good view of Hogback Mountain? My inlaw's place where we had TG dinner does. It's back in the Dark Corners.

COWS


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

I witnessed a friend of mine's adult Boer billy go over a 7 feet wooden fence at the stockyard. I would have not believed it if I hadn't seen it myself. So I wouldn't be mad if you don't believe me. But there you go as far as how high they can jump. He was a huge billy.


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

I haul my packgoats around in a trailer made from the bed of a pickup truck with an aluminum camper shell on it. I may go a hundred or more miles and be in bad weather, so I want my boys to be out of the rain, wind, dust, hot sun, etc. They also use the trailer as their shed when we are camped out in the desert or woods.


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello COWS
RE: View of Hog Back Mountain and Glassy is good from here now that the leaves are off the trees.
Sorry for the delay in reply.
How close are you to Landrum/Greer Area are you?

I have been busy as is normal with 5 horses and the goat boy's in the good weather we have been enjoying. The goat boy's are being raised as pack goat's
I have two very rotten will not leave you alone goats, that run free most of the day and stay within 50 yards of camp and come to call better than some dogs.
Prime requirements for Pack Goats. 
Besides they are fun to watch do their secondary job "Eat Brush"
I have been talking with the SC State Park at Paris Mountain to get hiking trail permission to take the goat boy's pack camping into a couple "primitive" camp sites in the back side of the park. They came back with the permission to bring the goats in they thought it would be fun for other hikers to see. 
Only rules they said would apply would be standard Park Rules the same as for a dog. 
Goats Don't Bark or Fuss and mine do tie up well over night when we camp.
So when this cold weather breaks I will be taking a nice afternoon to just walk with the goats (No Packs) to check out the trails.
A good pack goat can carry 20-30 pounds of gear. 
That is 40-60 pounds I don't have to carry, a whole camp set up and then some.
BTY: They feed themselves on Brush along the trail or in camp. 
So they are self feeding and will drink stream or lake water.

The more I find out about Working /Pack goats the better.
If you want to catch up with me some time for a chat drop a line.
Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi,

Being busy is a common occurrence. I live about 40 miles from Landrum, maybe less from Greer, at the SE end of Spartanburg county. The pack goat plan sounds interesting. I can't walk far enough now for back packing, but a trip behind Paris mountain sounds interesting.

COWS


----------



## hihobaron (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello All
Scouting Report:
I decided to do a scouting trip to Paris Mountain State Park here in South Carolina today 01/20/2016
Just took the truck no Goats except this old one at the keyboard.
Just wanted to do a drive thru check the parking areas and trail heads.
This is a good time of year here for us because the underbrush is mostly dead and down so you can see into the terrain the trails go through.
It is just short trails and up and down for the most part. The Park surrounds a Monodock of the Blue Ridge Mountains. 
Trails are very well kept and well used from the look of the tracks by both Mountain Bikers and foot traffic.
I drove through the park and checked out the parking areas at the trail heads and road crossings. Except were there were shelter buildings/Pavilions actual Trail head Parking would only be good for 4-5 cars. No way to take a truck and stock trailer in and park. Let alone leave it there for a weekend camping trip back to North Lake. 
It is a bunch of short sometimes Steep Trails, running streams some are bridged some you would have to rock hop or wade through. A good combination for training goats.
Looking forward to Spreading Lots of Pack Goat Fever among "City Folk" here when the weather gets better.
We had Snow Flurries and a Damp Cold wind here. Perfect weather for hypothermia if you don't dress for it.
There are pictures of the park on the South Carolina State Parks web side and then select Paris Mountain and look around.
It should be fun to let the Goat Boy's mess with city folk.
Then after few walk around trips for the boy's I will start putting some soft packs on them. 
Happy Trails
hihobaron


----------



## 1sttimemom (Mar 1, 2005)

We have a 4 horse stock type trailer, but it uses alot of fuel to haul a big truck and trailer for just a goat or two. The very large Lamancha buck we had until recently was hauled home (2 hours trip) in the back of our little hatchback Chevy HHR. He was a perfect gentleman, just laid down, but stunk the car up for weeks!! We also hauled home 5, yes FIVE, weaner pigs from the sale barn in that car. But the worst time was when I hauled home 2 full grown geese. They were in one of the wire type dog kennels, but they shot liquid goose crap EVERYWHERE in that car and it smelled terrible!!!


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

hihobaron said:


> Hello All
> Scouting Report:
> I decided to do a scouting trip to Paris Mountain State Park here in South Carolina today 01/20/2016
> Just took the truck no Goats except this old one at the keyboard.
> ...


Something to keep in mind if you take your goats to the park is that goats and dogs don't mix well. What I mean is your goats and other peoples' dogs. I've hiked with my packgoats a lot and have never had trouble with wild predators like coyotes, bears, etc. But I've had a number of run-ins with other peoples' dogs. So I avoid areas where a lot of other people go, just to avoid their dogs. Where I live this isn't a problem because there is so much public land. And goats don't need trails. They can go anywhere. I also always take a good walking stick. It has come in handy a number of times discouraging aggressive dogs.


----------

